# macaquinho, macacão (de escuderia)



## Suazguanamisqua

Oi.
Estou fazendo uma tadução ao português (obrigada Vanda) sobre a escuderia Nissam, mas não sei como traduzir aquela roupa utilizada pelos pilotos da rallye. Agradeço sua ajuda.
Saudações.


----------



## Outsider

Macacão ou fato-macaco, ou simplesmente fato (em Portugal).


----------



## Vanda

Ah, você se referia para o português?! Não ficou claro na sua mensagem. Como você está no Brasil fico sempre pensando que você está se referindo ao espanhol.   No Brasil, macacão.


----------



## Suazguanamisqua

Obrigadão muchachos(as).


----------



## yzra

Alguien sabe cómo es "macaquinho" (ropa deportiva) en español?


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

Es lo que en México llamamos leotardo(s), aunque, por ejemplo también hay _macaquinhos_ para triatletas y surfistas, de manera que tendríamos que traducirlo como "traje de/para [actividad]".

En otros lugares se llama 'mono'. 

No sé exactamente cuál es la diferencia, pero puedes buscar una palabra muy próxima en significado: _macação._

Saludos


----------



## yzra

Muchas gracias, Pedro, Leotardo me servirá!


----------



## willy2008

Macaquinho en Brasil se llama a la ropa deportiva compuesta de camiseta y pantalon , ambos en una sola pieza.
Te puse un link al comienzo para que veas una imagen.


----------



## Tomby

Prendas deportivas.
TT.


----------



## RagonichaFulva

Saludos,

Estoy traduciendo los subtítulos del documental RevolutionOS, que están en portugués. En el .srt pone:



> e uma das pessoas que estavam lá era Graig Mundie, que é uma espécie de alto macaquinho da Microsoft.



Y no sé exactamente qué es "macaquinho", pero seguro que no es chandal, y "macaco" como que no me suena...

Es que en inglés dice "High monkey monk" o algo así y eso sí que ni papa de lo que es.

Si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradecería.

Un saludo.


----------



## Mangato

En este caso creo que la traducción mas aproximada sería *monigote.*

Macaco es mono. Macaquinho = mono pequeño en las acepciones de animal y preda de trabajo o deporte.

Pero en el caso que indicas interpreto que se refiere a un alto ejecutivo de Microsoft sin otras atribuciones que las de figurón.

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Ragonicha Fulva, bienvenido a los foros de WRF!
Por el contexto de la frase (con fondo azul) yo entiendo que "alto macaquinho" debe ser un eufemismo de "alto dirigente". Ignoro si hay un doble sentido en utilizar la palabra "macaquinho".
Respecto a la traducción inglesa de "High monkey monk" literalmente sabrás que significa "Alto monje mono", pero dicha expresión puede tener otro sentido en inglés, como por ejemplo, nosotros podemos decir "pez gordo", un "mandamás", etc.
Finalmente, ciñéndome al tópico inicial "macaquinho, macacão (de escuderia)", en portugués, el mono de trabajo que utilizan los pilotos profesionales se llama "fato-macaco" o simplemente "macaco".
Mira la *foto*, por favor.
¡Saludos!
TT.http://www.leosworkware.com/pt/arbeitskleidung-2.html


----------



## RagonichaFulva

Saludos a todos,

Gracias por la cálida bienvenida Tombatossals. 

Puede que efectivamente "monigotes" sea lo más acertado, aunque en español se puede decir "macaquillo" de forma peyorativa, pero siendo un documental dudo que se trate de ello... sería demasiado improcedente, y más porque se dice el nombre del presunto "macaquillo".

Un saludo.


----------

